# VBA Consulting need advice



## nullZero (Jan 9, 2006)

I have been trying to pick up some consulting work on the side, and I have a former co-worker who I've done some free work for in the past that is now offering to pay. I'm having a little trouble trying to figure out what to charge her.

On the one hand I don't want to scare her off, but on the other I enjoy what I do so much that I'm afraid I may be undervaluing myself. I make about $30/hour at my regular job so I guess that's what I'm thinking I'll charge.  

I am just wondering what others charge for this type of work.

Thanks!
nZ


----------



## Oaktree (Jan 9, 2006)

As a rule of thumb, John Walkenbach (author of The Excel Bible and several other very good books) says on his website that he charges $100/hr for his consulting services.  As such, I'd certainly raise my eyebrows to anyone charging more than that.

IMHO, $30/hr is a very reasonable price for an experienced programmer;  and, if you feel comfortable with it, and your client feels comfortable with it, that's really all that matters.


----------



## nullZero (Jan 9, 2006)

It just occured to me that a lot of people may not want to reveal what they personally charge. Maybe the better question would have been what is a reasonable rate.

I appreciate your input.

nZ


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jan 9, 2006)

LOL!  Some people may not want to put that indeed!  


IMHO, I would say anything between $20-$50 per hour.  That is depending on a few things, i.e. your skills/knowledge (as compared to others in the field), your average rate, project size, what others of your caliber are charging, and of course how much of a PITA the project will be.  LOL!

All in all, that's not a bad rate, I don't think.  It's very reasonable.  We can't all be John Walkenbach's (t'would be nice!) so keeping prices reasonable is a big issue.  I've heard other consultants say, "take what you make everyday, double it, that's what you should charge."  Which I think also depends on what you make.  What I get out of that is about the range I specified above, depending of course.


----------

